# Fishing Pier Corolla



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

I am getting confused with all the piers down there in NC. Not many up here and was wondering if Avalon or Avon is near Corolla. What is the typical rod setup say in the first week of September out there.

Thanks


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Avalon would be closer to Corolla, however still not really close to Corolla. Although I guess close is relative.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the pier that is closest to you is the Duck Research Pier. No fishing.

Avalon is in Kill Devil Hills


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

Avalon is the number 1 pier.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

kitty hawk is the closest pier to corolla,it's behind the hilton hotel on your right side before you make the turn north towards southern shores,it's a bit of a stump(200-300') but still produces fish,then in order from north to south; avalon,nags head,jennettes(longest) ,obx(off of 12 on old oregon inlet road),rodanthe(hatteras island pier),avon(the last fishable pier south)hope this helps


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the information guys as I am definitely going take a few rods down on the rack. Trying to decide to bring the 8, 9 or 10 footer.

Sunburntspike . . thanks I am going to look those piers and try my hand at pier fishing.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

SurfPlug said:


> Thanks for the information guys as I am definitely going take a few rods down on the rack. Trying to decide to bring the 8, 9 or 10 footer.
> 
> Sunburntspike . . thanks I am going to look those piers and try my hand at pier fishing.


 no problem,if yer ther when i'm fishing come on down to obx pier,good peeps and good fishing


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

Thanks . . . I will look up that pier


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

breaking news; due to the conditions that Irene caused live baiting is no longer going to be allowed on obx pier(lack of water) guess our little band of gypsies is looking for another home


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> breaking news; due to the conditions that Irene caused live baiting is no longer going to be allowed on obx pier(lack of water) guess our little band of gypsies is looking for another home


That is too bad . . . so can you still fish chunks of bait?


----------

